
Google trying to patent ANS compression - willvarfar
https://encode.ru/threads/2648-Published-rANS-patent-by-Storeleap?p=52965&viewfull=1#post52965
======
runeks
A company acquiring patents is not evil in and of itself; in some cases
they're practically forced to do it, unless they want to risk someone else
doing it first. Tesla acquired plenty of patents, but they chose to release
them with an anyone-can-use clause, meaning their effort actually amounted to
patent-freeing some stuff, rather than patenting it.

~~~
greglindahl
Tesla is actually offering a patent truce, not anyone-can-use. This is roughly
the same as the cross-licensing agreements you see between big industry
players, except that Tesla is offering it to everyone. It's likely Tesla is
still applying for more patents; it would be foolish for them to not do so,
given the current patent law.

